# rachel killed a duck this morning!!!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I was all prepared for an oh no moment !!! 

Good girl, Rachel ... you get'em!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, I was all prepared for an oh no moment !!!
> 
> Good girl, Rachel ... you get'em!!


 
I can't let her play with her duck for long...or it would be in shreds! thanks!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I think the species might be becoming extinct... both my dogs have done their part in killing these ducks


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



mainegirl said:


> I think the species might be becoming extinct... both my dogs have done their part in killing these ducks


if goldens have anything to do with it, the stuffed duck is definitely in danger of becoming extinct


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Rub inside of duck lightly with salt and thyme. Stuff with cut-up onions and apples. Place in roasting pan breast side up. Put slices of orange on breasts held in place by wooden toothpicks. Baste with a sweet red wine, pouring some of the wine into duck's cavity. Baste with the wine frequently while roasting. Roast at 375 degrees for approximately 1 hour.
Make gravy with drippings. Serve with wild rice.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Ant!

This sounds like a recipe for a real "stuffed" duck!

Helaine


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... I opened this thread up and thought "oh God! She took pics" LOL!!! I was worried for a moment there!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Sivin said:


> Hey Ant!
> 
> This sounds like a recipe for a real "stuffed" duck!
> 
> Helaine


No sense in letting it go to waste. She can serve it to her boy friend :


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL You almost had me there Char. I thought you meant a REAL duck, LOL. I was going to say I sympathize since Sampson kills real bunnies! 

Cute pics, looks like she had fun with the "kill"!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*there*

there will be a video shortly of the gore! LOL 
Ant: thanks for the recipe! the BF doesn't get something that tasty! LOL

Janis...she loves to destuff animals...but only of the toy variety...sorry that sampson kills the bunnies...it has to be awful to see and hear....

L&J: I would be horrified if she did kill a real duck! 

LOL


thanks all!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hahaha! Another wise guy! :


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*???*



Griffyn'sMom said:


> Hahaha! Another wise guy! :


 
moi? a wise guy?? LOL:curtain:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You had me for a moment. . . . I was expecting to see a real duck, too. Last year Thor saw some geese that a friend had hunted and was fascinated with it (from a distance). Tell Rach she did a good job with her duck. 
Ant how well does that recipe work with goose?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Thor's Mom said:


> You had me for a moment. . . . I was expecting to see a real duck, too. Last year Thor saw some geese that a friend had hunted and was fascinated with it (from a distance). Tell Rach she did a good job with her duck.
> Ant how well does that recipe work with goose?


 
Rachel actually did get to smell a real dead duck the time she was at training/boarding....she sniffed it but had no interest in picking it up....

Ant does your recipe work well for chicken too?? LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith has killed that same duck. we saved the noise maker from it and mess with her with it from time to time.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL... I opened this thread up and thought "oh God! She took pics" LOL!!! I was worried for a moment there!!


LOL, I was expecting the same thing! Hahaha, cute pics!:doh:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



KatzNK9 said:


> LOL, I was expecting the same thing! Hahaha, cute pics!:doh:


 
If we had something besides dialup, my video would be uploaded! Sheesh! It took 30 minutes to get 25 percent uploaded...I closed out you tube after that! sheesh!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i had a cat that killed rabits one time and they were 2X bigger than her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was alittle worried there for a minute and then went WHEEW!! Beau has that duck and didnt want anything to do with it when I got it until one day I found him laying on the bed with it in his mouth just squeezing it over and over making it honk. I finally had to take it away because it was driving me crazy. I think sometimes he does it on purpose. Shelby does it also.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

So glad to see that Rachel didn't actually go on a fowl killing spree!! She looks marvelously happy!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



BeauShel said:


> I was alittle worried there for a minute and then went WHEEW!! Beau has that duck and didnt want anything to do with it when I got it until one day I found him laying on the bed with it in his mouth just squeezing it over and over making it honk. I finally had to take it away because it was driving me crazy. I think sometimes he does it on purpose. Shelby does it also.


 
The video if I can ever be patient enough to upload it, has rachel honking it over and over again too! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Gayle & Lucy said:


> So glad to see that Rachel didn't actually go on a fowl killing spree!! She looks marvelously happy!!


 
Gayle, would that be murder most fowl? LOL:doh:

thanks dear....how are you?


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL Char. That's right! Fowl, fowl business, murder is!! I'm good thanks! How ya doin?


Rachel's Mom said:


> Gayle, would that be murder most fowl? LOL:doh:
> 
> thanks dear....how are you?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is one fine looking huntin' dog ya got thar!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

awwwwwww Char you got me. I was thinking she got a real duck and had already planned my response of "HOT ****, CONGRATS RACHEL!" LOL

Angie


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, I was all prepared for an oh no moment !!!
> 
> Good girl, Rachel ... you get'em!!


 
I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Gayle & Lucy said:


> LOL Char. That's right! Fowl, fowl business, murder is!! I'm good thanks! How ya doin?


Gayle..I am fine....how are your furry babies doing?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Oaklys Dad said:


> That is one fine looking huntin' dog ya got thar!


thanks....she can even hunt bar<bear> LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



ShadowsParents said:


> awwwwwww Char you got me. I was thinking she got a real duck and had already planned my response of "HOT ****, CONGRATS RACHEL!" LOL
> 
> Angie


LOL Angie...hey it's real! LOL A real stuffed duck! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Ella's Mom said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!


she is the great golden hunter isn't she???:doh:


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Good to hear, Char. I can see that our sweet apricot beauty is doing wonderfully well and is very happy! My furry babies are doing great! Lucy had her second therapy visit in the nursing home and was enchanted with about 12 seniors! LOL. She just eats it up!!


Rachel's Mom said:


> Gayle..I am fine....how are your furry babies doing?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was hoping it wasn't a real one!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh so glad it was not a real one I had to look Twice thinking oh my she"s hs bought the duck in on the lounge !! LOL


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby killed a duck like that one, too! He loved his duck and then murdered it!! :doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom had one of those too...............and killed it, it's the only toy he's destroyed.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley has a duck like that and lasted forever. Barney was here one week and it was destroyed. He so does not play nice with her toys. LOL!!! I guess that was not one of her favorites because her favorite toys she sticks under my bed where he is not allowed. LOL!!


----------

